# Word 2003 Header/Footer First Page Only Help Needed!



## Sommergal (Mar 13, 2009)

Frustrated new member here...I am trying to figure out how to make my letterhead logo only appear on the first page of a 2003 Word document. I figured out how to add the header and footer, but it wants to print out on every page. How do I limit it to just the first page? Any wisdom, greatly appreciated.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome.

Short answer is -- make the first page a separate section, then apply the header/footer to just that section.

If you get stuck putting this into practice, post back.

ETA: read "How to Create Different Headers and Footers for Sections of a Document" here.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Here it is from Hew in a previous thread, put rather better.

Insert a Section break before the last page, then for the Header / Footer in that section ensure that it is blank, and not 'same as previous'.

In your case, read "second page" for "last page". Where he refers to 'same as previous', that's a specific button on the Header and Footer toolbar. Click somewhere in page 2 (your second section), show the toolbar, make sure that button is *off*. _Then_ clear the section 2 header.

HTH ( it can be a bit tricky  )

http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/397014-solved-word-remove-header-footer.html


----------



## Sea Urchin (Apr 20, 2009)

In Word 2003.

Click View, Header/Footer. On Header/Footer toolbar click the icon for Page Setup (6th Icon from left and looks somewhat like open book.) Click Layout tab in window that opens. Click Different first page in window to turn on checkmark, click OK. 

Type in the information on your first page header and footer. They won't appear on the 2nd and subsequent pages. If you want different information on 2nd or subsequent headers/footers, once the 2nd page is created double click in the header or footer area on the first page and then scroll down to the second page and create the 2nd and subsequent
page header, switch to footer and do the same.


----------

